# Happy Birthday Goldenchild!



## maynman1751 (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Goldenchild! Hope you have a great day and Thank You for your input to the forum. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 5, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Goldenchild!

Dave


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you gents. I may not participate on this forum nearly as much as I used to but when I do pop in I still like what I see. Truly the most professional forum that I belong to with the most knowledgeable people on the subject matter. Thanks again and happy refining!


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy birthday, have a great one. Time fly's when your having fun.


----------



## Geo (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dude!! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy bday, and yeah you are right about the forum and everyone in it. Cheers.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 5, 2014)

My dear friend Mario,

Happy birthday, may all your dreams & wishes come true.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mario.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok I am a day late - so here is hoping you had a great B-day Mario

I have always enjoyed reading what you post 

Kurt


----------

